# Pakistani High Flyers



## donkey

Hi Guys

Are Pakistani High Flyers a good bird to start out with. There is a guy that might be willing to sell me a pair and i really do like the look of them. But the thing that's putting me off is some people say they don't kit and like to fly alone is this true.


----------



## naresh j

yes thats true, they dont kit, they fly alone. it depends on you if you like them or not, they fly very high and for hours. if you want birds that fly in kit, you can buy tipplers.


----------



## donkey

Thanks for the reply. That must look really strange. Like you let 20 birds out and there flying all over the place like that.


----------



## naresh j

Yes, but that looks really beautiful... they fill up the skies. To start with a breed, you should choose according to your environment. High flyers keep circling above your home for hours and that too alone so they are more prone to falcon attacks.


----------



## donkey

Where i live we really don't have much of a problem with falcon attacks.But as you say maybe Tipplers might be better for me. I'm going to try and find some you tube videos on Pakistani High Flyers and see what they look like when they fly.


----------



## donkey

Just found this video and to me that looks like there flying in a kit

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L60a5XMUmHY


----------



## naresh j

There are pakistani tipplers as well. pigeons in that video are flying very low and in kit so they can be pakistani tipplers. 
In this video you can see high flyers from pakistan, they are so many in number but still they are flying alone. You can see the distance they maintained while flying and all birds are flying in different directions.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aA0jF1gHLco


----------



## donkey

Thanks. I think i like the look of them Pakistani tipplers better. I'm not sure what kind the guy is selling now so i will have to find out more about what hes selling.


----------



## donkey

Also found another guy selling some Iranian High Flyers. They look really nice as well and seem to fly in a kit


----------



## naresh j

yes they are good too, and you can get more timing from them. i read they fly for upto 15 hours.


----------

